
An Open Letter to John Hanke and Niantic - harrychenca
https://medium.com/@yangcliu/an-open-letter-to-john-hanke-niantic-6a32325b67a8#.w87td41k1
======
harrychenca
50M unique users with 11M daily unique is an astounding achievement when
Pokemon GO has 80M downloads.

